# Symptoms to expect from FET 2WW



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I am on day 3 pt and as this is the first FET I've had I am wondering the symptoms I should be expecting.  The last time with IVF, I was so full of drugs and hormones I felt everything - from massive boobs to metallic taste in my mouth.

I don't feel very much yet and I a bit pannicky!!!

Thanks

Sinead


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi SineadC

Had FET in Nov and IVF in Sept and it was completely different both times.Yes it will probley be the drugs, I was taking Progy and Estro and still didnt know where I was coming from.Had spotting with FET but not IVF dont know if that makes a difference.This time round I had no sore (.)(.) but felt really sick,last time round had really sore (.)(.) but didnt feel sick.1st was a BFP until 4 weeks and this time round a BFN so I think everyone has different SE . Relax easier said than done still early days  

Good luck Shaz xx


----------



## Lisa3745 (Jul 30, 2004)

Sinead I think every 2ww is different. This time round I didn't feel anything and was sure it hadn't worked and I got a BFP! Last time I had awful AF pains etc. and was convinced it hadn't worked...which it had as well! The times before that I felt all the 'right' symptoms and got BFN's...so don't worry! Hard I know as analysing every little 'feeling' goes hand in hand with the 2ww!

take care 
Lisa x


----------



## conny (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi sinead,

i am 6 days into 2ww, i test on 26 dec.  I feel absolutely nothing.  I keep waiting to feel some sort of implantation, but as yet nothing, so i suppose as thy say no news is good news.  So sit back, watch a few good movies and think positive.  xoxoxoxo GOOD LUCK


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Conny,

I think I am going a bit    .

Roll on Christmas!!


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi there

I'm on day 7 after natural FET (but also taking Cyclogest) and feel absolutely nothing, just a bit tired. Earlier this year, with my first fresh cycle I got a BFP (but then m/c at 8 weeks) and I had sore boobs and felt really bloated. 

My AF is due tomorrow - if it doesn't come, does that mean I'm pregnant or does the cyclogest affect my cycle?

I'll post this on the main thread for any answers too

thanks and good luck to everyone

merry christmas!

Ex


----------

